# Wine Cooler For Temp Controlled Fermentation?



## BakeryHill (22/9/11)

With the weather now turning warmer in Qld, I'm giving thought to a fridge\cooler for my fermenter as the ambient temp in the house is rarely below 20c and often as high as 24c with hotter to come. I've seen and read about many cooling options, mainly relating to temp controlled fridges using the external thermostat devices available from Craft Brewer (and other outlets). 

Good Guys and Deals Direct have some great bargains on wine coolers, with the Heller model offering cooling between 7-18 degrees using a digital thermostat. From my limited experience with brewing, this temp range seems suitable for most of what I want to do which is 9L BIAB brews (fermenting in a 20L round tub). Given I'm brewing mainly ales, is 7-18 degrees enough? Most advice I've been given is to hold the fermenter at 16-18 degrees which is within this range.

I like the wine cooler option as the other half can use it for her wine when it's not being used for my brew - helps justify the purchase.
I only brew every second week in 9L batches so I don't need a huge fridge. (No immediate plans to increase output)
Our main fridge is rarely full so I can't justify a second large fridge in the garage for this purpose.
From my research, a 2nd hand 100-130L bar fridge plus the cost of the thermostat is about the same as a new wine cooler.
Has anyone else got any experience with using wine coolers or any advice on these given the circumstances above? I doubt I'll be doing any lager brews soon but 7 degrees doesn't sound cold enough from my reading experience.


----------



## QldKev (22/9/11)

BakeryHill said:


> With the weather now turning warmer in Qld, I'm giving thought to a fridge\cooler for my fermenter as the ambient temp in the house is rarely below 20c and often as high as 24c with hotter to come. I've seen and read about many cooling options, mainly relating to temp controlled fridges using the external thermostat devices available from Craft Brewer (and other outlets).
> 
> Good Guys and Deals Direct have some great bargains on wine coolers, with the Heller model offering cooling between 7-18 degrees using a digital thermostat. From my limited experience with brewing, this temp range seems suitable for most of what I want to do which is 9L BIAB brews (fermenting in a 20L round tub). Given I'm brewing mainly ales, is 7-18 degrees enough? Most advice I've been given is to hold the fermenter at 16-18 degrees which is within this range.
> 
> ...





For a lager, 7 is plenty low enough for fermenting, just not for the lagering phase, you need it cooler. - wine fridge fail

Even for most Ales, I like to ferment at 18, but finish at 20 to 22 to ensure the yeasties have finished off. - wine fridge fail
And then with the Ale I still like to chill it to 2-4c for a few days to allow it to clear before racking into the keg (or bottle, if you bottle) - wine fridge fail

Most wine fridges are not a compressor setup, so they are less eifficient, bad for the planet and bad for the elec bill - wine fridge fail

You could use the wine cooler, allowing it's limits.

KMart used to have new bar fridges under $100

i would get a nice bar fridge and it will last many years. 



QldKev


----------



## BakeryHill (22/9/11)

QldKev said:


> For a lager, 7 is plenty low enough for fermenting, just not for the lagering phase, you need it cooler. - wine fridge fail
> 
> Even for most Ales, I like to ferment at 18, but finish at 20 to 22 to ensure the yeasties have finished off. - wine fridge fail
> And then with the Ale I still like to chill it to 2-4c for a few days to allow it to clear before racking into the keg (or bottle, if you bottle) - wine fridge fail
> ...


Thanks for the reply Kev. I have a few questions as some of what you say is new to me - haven't heard of some of those techniques before...

How do you get a fridge to maintain 22 degrees when most have a maximum temp of 12-16?? I'm assuming the compressor only kicks in every few days to keep the temp at 22 and this is what an external thermostat is for?? In winter this would be no good as the ambient temp in the garage can get as low as 12.

The advice from Craft Brewer was to finish the process off in the bottle at 20 degrees, not 2-4 degrees. I understand there are many different techniques out there but this is a new one to me.

Lager's are a long way off for me so not really an issue.


----------



## manticle (22/9/11)

Kev means chill the beer in bulk before putting in the bottle (cold condition/lager).


----------



## Tanga (22/9/11)

I've been thinking the same thing. I don't brew lager either, only 12-15L batches, so should be perfect.


----------



## QldKev (22/9/11)

BakeryHill said:


> Thanks for the reply Kev. I have a few questions as some of what you say is new to me - haven't heard of some of those techniques before...
> 
> How do you get a fridge to maintain 22 degrees when most have a maximum temp of 12-16?? I'm assuming the compressor only kicks in every few days to keep the temp at 22 and this is what an external thermostat is for?? In winter this would be no good as the ambient temp in the garage can get as low as 12.
> 
> ...


----------



## BakeryHill (22/9/11)

Thanks Kev - some new techniques to try for my next brew. Though the time from brewing to drinking is growing! At the moment is a 4 week minimum - with the added week of 2-4 degree chilling it's now 5.

I must admit I'm quite happy with my Pale Ale of late (and so have been my friends!) but I'll add this extra step as another dimension to the process.

I'll give the fridge scenario some thought and look at getting something soon as the temp is getting too high to ensure good temp control.


----------



## Mikedub (22/9/11)

I ferment in a Haier wine fridge with a heat pad and STC 1000 controller, no problem sitting it at 18, then ramping up to 22 for a rest, then cold conditioning down to 4 degrees (that as low as it goes), if you dont bother with an airlock the standard fermentor fits in there nicely, and high enough off the ground to take readings, the bottom rack is flimsey as, it needs supporting with 21litres of your brew, I prop it with an old tin of LME , will build a proper shelf one day so I can easily slide it out when adding finings, polyclar etc,


----------



## Clutch (22/9/11)

I've got a mistral 12 bottle wine cooler that you can experiment with.
Swap me for something interesting. It fits a 10L Bunnings water carrier in it.


----------



## BakeryHill (25/9/11)

Clutch said:


> I've got a mistral 12 bottle wine cooler that you can experiment with.
> Swap me for something interesting. It fits a 10L Bunnings water carrier in it.


Thanks guys - I'm borrowing a 150L bar fridge at the moment and playing with temp control manually. It keeps a constant 17-18 without being on. If it rises I just switch it on for a few minutes and the temp slowly comes down. Not as 'automatic' as a Tempmate but it'll do until I get one and at least this brew will have a proper temp to ferment at.

Still not sure about the glad wrap on the top using the lid O-ring to seal it though. Seems like the gases will never be able to escape. At least the airlock gave you a visual cue it was fermenting (and gases escaping).


----------



## manticle (25/9/11)

Trust in the experience of hundreds (maybe thousands) of other brewers who use glad wrap all the time.


----------



## BakeryHill (25/9/11)

manticle said:


> Trust in the experience of hundreds (maybe thousands) of other brewers who use glad wrap all the time.


I'm giving it a go so I'll place my trust in those who have walked before me...


----------



## BakeryHill (25/9/11)

manticle said:


> Trust in the experience of hundreds (maybe thousands) of other brewers who use glad wrap all the time.


So, not even a prick in the glad wrap here and there?


----------



## manticle (25/9/11)

None.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=131


----------



## BakeryHill (25/9/11)

manticle said:


> None.
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=131


Righto...glad wrap on and O-ring holding it. Another learning experience but as I intend to get a 350L fridge and want to ferment two on the go, I'll need to use glad wrap.


----------



## mrTbeer (8/10/11)

Hi,I've only started brewing this winter and have done about 6 or 7 ales. All done without temp control as I have a spare bathroom which due to insulation has been 19c for last 4 months. After ferment I have primed in kegs and served from a cooler with ice as I don't have fridge space for a keg.
It's warming up in queensland now and am trying my first lager.I have fermenter in a friends BIG wine cellar that sits 14-16c. Ferment has started and will check back in 2 weeks time. After that I will keg and store the keg in another friends serving fridge for a month before force carbing and drinking at their party.
Ferment seems ok, will the above approach give a genuine lager if I started with the right ingredients?


----------



## mxd (8/10/11)

mrTbeer said:


> Hi,I've only started brewing this winter and have done about 6 or 7 ales. All done without temp control as I have a spare bathroom which due to insulation has been 19c for last 4 months. After ferment I have primed in kegs and served from a cooler with ice as I don't have fridge space for a keg.
> It's warming up in queensland now and am trying my first lager.I have fermenter in a friends BIG wine cellar that sits 14-16c. Ferment has started and will check back in 2 weeks time. After that I will keg and store the keg in another friends serving fridge for a month before force carbing and drinking at their party.
> Ferment seems ok, will the above approach give a genuine lager if I started with the right ingredients?



what yeast are you using ? 

That temp is a bit high for some (maybe all ?) lager yeasts, it's fine for a kolsh yeast


----------



## mrTbeer (8/10/11)

mxd said:


> what yeast are you using ?
> 
> That temp is a bit high for some (maybe all ?) lager yeasts, it's fine for a kolsh yeast
> 
> ...


----------



## pk.sax (8/10/11)

I'm actively looking for the thermoelectric chilling unit on a busted/cheap car fridge to install on my big esky and use that as the fermentation fridge as it perfectly fits 2X 20ltr cubes. That's 2 kegs fermenting at a time unless it's wheat beers.

Will post pics when I can find one.

So far, 100 ltr esky cost 100 bucks. I know I can the soft bag waeco car fridge for another 100 but don't want to spend that much for a chilling unit.


----------



## pk.sax (31/8/13)

Of sort of interest.

http://engineering.whitepapers.s3.amazonaws.com/MentorGraphics/mentorpaper_69627.pdf


----------



## treefiddy (31/8/13)

Did you end up making it?

I bought a 60 W peltier plate from ebay a few weeks ago with the intention of making a mini cheese cave.
Space at my place is tight, so I figured an STC connected to a peltier plate and CPU heatsinks/fans in a borocoli box should do it.

The peltier plate cost $3.72, and the rest is just used parts (free).

The massive old P4 heat sink will be on the cool side (passive), with a smaller actively cooled heat sink on the outside for heat dissipation.


----------

